
Tech’s Alcohol-Soaked Culture Isn’t a Party for Everybody - kentwistle
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/techs-alcohol-soaked-culture-isnt-party-everybody/
======
Fr0ntBack
My amateur psychologist take is that start up 'nerds' like the alcohol heavy
culture because they were probably excluded from drinking with popular peers
at school, and this is their chance to show they really are 'cool'.

